
Dropbox's original YC application - dsr12
https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/dropbox/
======
shervinafshar
Saved for posterity:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180116200308/https://www.ycomb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180116200308/https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/dropbox/)

